# Pupillo è scemo, Manager anche e io sono una vittima



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

Non uso sedurre a prescindere ma ammetto senza la minima vergogna di avere circuito un pò Pupillo ma solo per "manipolarlo" sul lavoro e avere informazioni utili al team e questo ancora prima che Manager diventasse la mia fissa erotica. (Minchia che periodo lungo ho scritto)
Perchè ho scelto Pupi? Ovvio. Il coglione del vice sarebbe stato come sparare sulla croce rossa. Ogni volta che gli parlo si piscia addosso, se poi accenno solo un flap flap gli si blocca il respiro e diventa muto.
E Pupi...era il pupillo del Mostro, quindi...ottimo sotto il profilo strategico.

Ho trovato terreno fertilissimo, tanto che ad un certo punto poi lui ha tentato di baciarmi e qualche gorno dopo con l'aria da super santa galattica che Maria Goretti sarebbe sembrata una cubista...gli ho detto -Pupi...accidenti...flap flap...se solo fossi single...tu sei (sospiro affranto)...Non tentarmi io...flap flap...Sarà quello che NON c'è stato tra noi un tenero rimpianto...Flap flap...Perchè io sono fedele. Fedelissima. E ti prego di non insistere. Flap flap.-
L'ha bevuta. (che invornito)
Certo...il risultato è che ora lui pensa che mi si bagnino gli slip ogni volta che lo vedo e io sono certa che gli si alza la pannocchia quando io gli sono vicino.
Ma devo dire che è un signore.
Rispetta in maniera totale ed assoluta la mia fedeltà granitica.
Manager sa di questo menage ma era assolutamente convinto che Pupi non mi avesse mai fatto nessuna profferta e invece...cazzo alla mia linguaccia...gli ho detto di quella sera che stava per baciarmi.
Morta li anche se, come ha detto oggi lo stesso Pupi "Tu Tebe ultimamente esci sempre nei discorsi fra me e il capo e comincia sempre lui...", Manager sta dimostrando ai miei occhi una sorta di..gelosia? No..è piuttosto possesso. O almeno io lo avverto così.
Comunque.

Pupillo e manager parlano di me e questo è assodato.
Manager punzecchia Pupi con domande tipo "hai sentito oggi tebe? Come sta?" e magari io e lui stiamo troieggiando in mail ( ok ok...io trioieggio lui tenta di fare il serio)  e tutte robe così.
Dico questo perchè oggi...Pupillo...non so. Colto dall' ormone selvaggio. Colto dal trip "io ce l'ho più duro del capo e tebe avrebbe scelto me e non te."
Insomma...non so cosa abbia scatenato il tutto...(lo scoprirò) ma alle sei ricevo questa mail da Pupillo.

_Ciao Tebe, stasera mi sono divertito, il Capo era in buona stranamente.
Sono sicuro che apprezzerai!
leggi sotto lo scambio di mail tra me e lui di poco fa.
Frecciatine succose.
DISTRUGGI TUTTO O SONO UN UOMO MORTO!!!!_

*Daupillo
A  :Manager*
Capo,
ho fatto avere a Gelmy tutta la documentazione che mi hai chiesto e ti giro in allegato la risposta della Bla bla bla

p.s. Con Tebe tutto bene oggi. 

*Da: Manager
A  : Pupi*
Molto bene.
Peccato tu sia appena andato a convivere, con Tebe avete un ottimo feeling che...

*Daupi
A  :Manager*
Con Tebe solo se eravamo single e visto che nessuno dei due lo è...manteniamo dei puri rapporti amichevoli e professionali.
Anche se...

A questo punto ho riletto due volte.
Anche se COSA!
Mi è venuto il batticuore.
Non può avere davvero scritto...Non può essere arrivato al punto di innervosire la bestia. Ma perchè poi? Perchè tutto questo cazzo di testosterone sulle mia pelle (morbidissima e fantastica)
Giuro sulle mie palline cinesi. Avevo paura a continuare la mail.
Ma mi sono fatta forza.
Perchè Pupi ha pensato di avere lanciato un  amo a Manager, inconsapevole che invece l'amo...l'aveva lanciato il Mostro.
Cristo.

*Da:Manager
A: Pupi.*
....molto sibillino....e molto pericoloso....
Ti informo, che non rientro da Parigi fino a mercoledi e lunedi mattina avrei dovuto avere una riunione con tebe, quindi  occupatene tu.

*Da Pupi
A: Manager*
Eseguo capo e lo devo proprio dire.
Oggi Tebe mi ha detto che si farà rossa e stirerà i capelli, quindi sarò costretto come minimo ad invitarla a fare colazione nella migliore pasticceria lunedi. Mi spiace per te.
Sappiamo tutti quanto ti piace quando liscia la chioma ricciuta.
E non ti preoccupare. Solo la colazione naturalmente, solo la colazione!!!!
Buon Lavoro!

A questo punto della mail stavo boccheggiando.
MA SEI CRETINO DURO!
MA PROPRIO GLOBAL! UNA ROBA PEGGIO DI UN SOFFOCOTTO FATTO CON I DENTI A PUNTA!
No ma. Si può?
Cioè..sto sottosviluppato ha voluto proprio fare una gara di cazzo duro con Manager.
_Anche se sei Manager e io no, Tebe la darebbe a me  e non a te. Gnè gnè_
Ma sei scemo?
A quel punto avevo davvero paura a continuare la mail. Mi vedevo la faccia di Manager dietro il monitor.
Granitico. Con la sigaretta tra le dita. Gli occhi azzurri socchiusi e un sorrisetto sarcastico di chi si sente già il topo in bocca.
Pupillo in primis...io speravo non in secundis.
Mi sono mangiata 16 bacetti e ho continuato a leggere.

*Da: Manager
A:   Pupi*
Cazzo...per il liscio di Tebe pagherei ma per il rosso ci devo pensare.
Deliziati tu, ma mi raccomando, con parsimonia...
E sarei davvero curioso di sapere cosa le offriresti oltre la colazione

Mi sono alzata dalla sedia smettendo di leggere.
Vedevo rosso.
E mi vedevo Pupi tutto godurioso mentre scriveva queste cose assolutamente inconsapevole di quello che c'è dietro...anche se io ho sempre pensato che Pupi fosse un ottimo specchietto per le allodole.
E sono certa lo abbia pensato pure Manager ma...perchè dargli corda così?
Non che Manager non sappia scherzare ed essere di compagnia, anzi. Si narrano storie da bar dello sport su di lui che..mmmmhhhh slurp slurp.
Comunque...
Ok accettare la battuta ma no..._Sarei davvero curioso di sapere che cosa le offriresti oltre la colazione.._vuol dire girare il coltello nella piaga...
E soprattutto.
Non dovresti essere nella merda fino al collo in quel di Parigi?
Non hai tempo per cazzeggiare con me ma per queste stronzate lo trovi!

*Daupi
A  :Manager*
capo...un pranzo!!!
Anche se le offrirei altro e LEI lo sa bene.
Buona permanenza a Parigi capo.

*Da:Manager
A : Pupi*
Attento che l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro.



Io domani Pupi lo disintegro.
Ma si può essere così scemi?

Poi, visto che ho un codone di paglia pari a quello di un pavone gigante, verso le sette ho mandato una mail ufficiale a...lui.

_Ciao Manager, lunedi per la riunione?_

Lui, subito
_Nessuna riunione, purtroppo devo rimanere qui fino a mercoledi.
Non fisimarti._

E io.
_Ma non mi fisimo, solo...peccato._

Ovviamente nessuna risposta.

Minchia.

Non mi sento solo la coda di paglia. Pure il vibratore.

Oddio...e se mi sgrida per Pupillo?
Io.
paura.
:scared:

p.s. Manager di nuovo in picco emotivo secondo me. 
L'ufficio è stato troppo.:mrgreen:
va beh.
Mi appresto  a fare la vedova inconsolabile fino a mercoledi.
Perchè non si farà sentire.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2012)

dì la verità: in realtà vuoi prenderti una pausa sui blog


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

Manager mi ricorda me in terza media! :rotfl:

Ocio Tebe, ocio... questo è cotto! :mrgreen:

HarlockIlsolitoInsonne


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1755 ha detto:
			
		

> dì la verità: in realtà vuoi prenderti una pausa sui blog


....no! Veramente no! Voglio scrivere e scrivere e scrivere!!Tutto quello che mi succede!!!TUTTO!!!....Sommo...mi stai lanciando messaggi subliminali???Nooooooooooooooo tu non vuoi che io scriva più...Noooooooooo mi vuoi bannare il blog.....nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1756 ha detto:
			
		

> Manager mi ricorda me in terza media! :rotfl:
> 
> Ocio Tebe, ocio... questo è cotto! :mrgreen:
> 
> HarlockIlsolitoInsonne


Harlock...sposiamoci.
Sono andata a letto all'una e alle quattro ero in piedi.
Mi sa che mi rifaccio ricoverare di nuovo al centro del sonno...camera insieme? Slurp flap...senti...ho giusto visto una camera al motelche si chiama Space Luna...mmmmhhhh...pianeti....stelle....letto metallizzato tondo....una vasca che possiamo anche invitare Cattivik e Dark..insomma...eddai....sposami....giuro che ti sarò fedele finchè morte non ci separi...GIURO!
E per manager...cotto....mi viene da ridere....


----------



## Cattivik (27 Aprile 2012)

Minchia Tebe.... ma Beautiful a confronto è una storia da raccontare ai bimbi prima che si addormentino...

Come la vedo io.... due soluzioni.

Pupillo è un ex pupillo... perchè se io fossi Manager il mio pupillo deve saper tenersi certe cose per lui figuriamoci poi scriverle... Un segreto è tale solo quando lo sa una persona sola... già un tradimento non è un segreto... fatto salvo che consideri tradimento farsi una sega... o un ditalino....


Manager e Pupillo parlano molto di te più di quanto tu pensi... e diciamo che Pupillo sa bene cosa c'è tra te e Manager... e ti garantisco che io non conosco Pupillo... magari qualche altro del forum... oppure meglio controllare nella cronologia del suo pc per vedere se compare un tradimento.net... In ogni caso a questo punto Tebe cammina rasente al muro...

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1758 ha detto:
			
		

> Harlock...sposiamoci.
> Sono andata a letto all'una e alle quattro ero in piedi.
> Mi sa che mi rifaccio ricoverare di nuovo al centro del sonno...camera insieme? Slurp flap...senti...ho giusto visto una camera al motelche si chiama Space Luna...mmmmhhhh...pianeti....stelle....letto metallizzato tondo....*una vasca che possiamo anche invitare Cattivik e Dark*..insomma...eddai....sposami....giuro che ti sarò fedele finchè morte non ci separi...GIURO!
> E per manager...cotto....mi viene da ridere....


Ma la vasca è idro????

No perchè se non è idro ditemelo che prima mangio fagioli....


Cattivik


----------



## darkside (27 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1759 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia Tebe.... ma Beautiful a confronto è una storia da raccontare ai bimbi prima che si addormentino...
> 
> Come la vedo io.... due soluzioni.
> 
> ...


grazie Tebe per aver pensato anche a me per questo incontro a 4, ma se cattivik vuol mangiare fagioli io non ci vengo


----------



## Cattivik (27 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1761 ha detto:
			
		

> grazie Tebe per aver pensato anche a me per questo incontro a 4, ma se cattivik vuol mangiare fagioli io non ci vengo


Quando si dice... _Una con la puzza sotto il naso_... 

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1759 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia Tebe.... ma Beautiful a confronto è una storia da raccontare ai bimbi prima che si addormentino...
> 
> Come la vedo io.... due soluzioni.
> 
> ...


Ma proprio Beautiful? Vabbè...
Non è colpa di Pupillo in fondo. E' manager che lo stuzzica e l'altro come un boccalone risponde ringaluzzendosi. Comunque sono certissima che Pupi non sa nulla e nemmeno lontanamente immagina. Fidati.
Anzi. Credo che se lo scoprisse mi toglierebbe il saluto.


----------



## Cattivik (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1763 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma proprio Beautiful? Vabbè...
> Non è colpa di Pupillo in fondo. E' manager che lo stuzzica e l'altro come un boccalone risponde ringaluzzendosi. Comunque sono certissima che Pupi non sa nulla e nemmeno lontanamente immagina. Fidati.
> Anzi. Credo che se lo scoprisse mi toglierebbe il saluto.


Nemmeno lontanamente è una parola grossa.... anzi due...

Cattivik

P.S. Ma se vengo nell'idro posso mettere il costumino con i fiorellini?


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1758 ha detto:
			
		

> Harlock...sposiamoci.
> Sono andata a letto all'una e alle quattro ero in piedi.
> Mi sa che mi rifaccio ricoverare di nuovo al centro del sonno...camera insieme? Slurp flap...senti...ho giusto visto una camera al motelche si chiama Space Luna...mmmmhhhh...pianeti....stelle....letto metallizzato tondo....una vasca che possiamo anche invitare Cattivik e Dark..insomma...eddai....sposami....giuro che ti sarò fedele finchè morte non ci separi...GIURO!
> E per manager...cotto....mi viene da ridere....



Sì, ti sposo. Poi entrambi con l'insonnia a vagare per casa di notte come due zombie disperati, immagina la scena. :unhappy:

Anch'io fedele fedelissimo mia cara, finché gnocc... ehm, morte non ci separi! Certo.


----------



## darkside (27 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1764 ha detto:
			
		

> Nemmeno lontanamente è una parola grossa.... anzi due...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Ma se vengo nell'idro posso mettere il costumino con i fiorellini?


fagioli, fiorellini.... ti ispiriamo proprio sesso eh???


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1764 ha detto:
			
		

> Nemmeno lontanamente è una parola grossa.... anzi due...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. *Ma se vengo nell'idro posso mettere il costumino con i fiorellini?*


Minchia che angoscia! :nuke:

Tebe... ma almeno Dark è una donna, sì? Te lo chiedo perché sai... non è che mi alletti molto l'idea di starmene nella vasca gigante con altri due uomini ed una sola donna (tra l'altro pure lei abbastanza "dotata"). :scared:


----------



## Cattivik (27 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1766 ha detto:
			
		

> fagioli, fiorellini.... ti ispiriamo proprio sesso eh???


Va bhe dai se mangio fagioli i fiorellini li porti tu veri e puoi mettermeli... BIP BIP BIP BIP per annullare la puzza almeno resta solo l'effetto bolle...

Cattivik

P.S. Mi raccomando come fiori niente rose però!!!!


----------



## darkside (27 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1768 ha detto:
			
		

> Va bhe dai se mangio fagioli i fiorellini li porti tu veri e puoi mettermeli... BIP BIP BIP BIP per annullare la puzza almeno resta solo l'effetto bolle...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Mi raccomando come fiori niente rose però!!!!


fiori di zucchine??


----------



## darkside (27 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1767 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia che angoscia! :nuke:
> 
> Tebe... ma almeno Dark è una donna, sì? Te lo chiedo perché sai... non è che mi alletti molto l'idea di starmene nella vasca gigante con altri due uomini ed una sola donna (tra l'altro pure lei abbastanza "dotata"). :scared:


si tranquillo sono una donna


----------



## Cattivik (27 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1769 ha detto:
			
		

> fiori di zucchine??


No non sprecarli cosi.. quelli son buoni inpanati 

Cattivik (cuoco)


----------



## darkside (27 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1771 ha detto:
			
		

> No non sprecarli cosi.. quelli son buoni inpanati
> 
> Cattivik (cuoco)


meglio in tempura con un po di mozzarella e un'acciughina

dark (cuoca esperta )


----------



## Cattivik (27 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1772 ha detto:
			
		

> meglio in tempura con un po di mozzarella e un'acciughina
> 
> dark (cuoca esperta )


Mi inchino alla mia Signora dei fornelli...

Cattivik

Quando me le fai provare?


----------



## darkside (27 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1773 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi inchino alla mia Signora dei fornelli...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> Quando me le fai provare?


cosa, il mio fiorellino..... 





di zucchina in pastella?


----------



## Cattivik (27 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1774 ha detto:
			
		

> cosa, il mio fiorellino.....
> 
> di zucchina in pastella?



Va bhe cadiamo in basso... tanto è venerdì...


Tranquilla tu metti il fiorelinno che alla zucchina ci penso io!!!

Per la pastella rimandiamo alla prossima volta!

Cattivik (scaricatore di porto)


P.S. Però ti garantisco che è zucchina bio DOCG !!!


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

Oh io mi tiro fuori dalla vasca eh... grazie per l'invito ma tra tutti sti fiorellini di pastella, zucchine impanate, acciughine, fagioli e borlotti altro che idromassaggio...

Tebe goditi l'effetto onda made by Cattivik  Ti aspetto nell'astro-talamo!


----------



## Cattivik (27 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1776 ha detto:
			
		

> Oh io mi tiro fuori dalla vasca eh... grazie per l'invito ma tra tutti sti fiorellini di pastella, zucchine impanate, acciughine, fagioli e borlotti altro che idromassaggio...
> 
> Tebe goditi l'effetto onda made by Cattivik  Ti aspetto nell'astro-talamo!


Che gente difficile... Ma sai che c'è la crisi.... e si prende quel che passa il convento!

Cattivik


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

TEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt1778 ha detto:
			
		

> TEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :rotfl::rotfl:


 Quoto!!! :rotfl::rotfl:

Che cazzo d'invidia i 16 bacetti senza sensi di colpa!


----------



## darkside (27 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1777 ha detto:
			
		

> Che gente difficile... Ma sai che c'è la crisi.... e si prende quel che passa il convento!
> 
> Cattivik


a beh adesso  io e tebe siamo quel che passa il convento???:kick:

non andrò mai più in macchina al lavoro tiè!!!!


----------



## Cattivik (27 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1780 ha detto:
			
		

> a beh adesso io e tebe siamo quel che passa il convento???:kick:
> 
> non andrò mai più in macchina al lavoro tiè!!!!


Voi donne... subito a pensare che si parla male di voi... io mi riferivo al modo artigianale per farsi un idro...

Cattivik

P.S. Che poi sarà anche artigianale ma è una soluzione a impatto zero... (esclusi i "bganati")


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Aprile 2012)

Ho capito che per salvare ste povere ragazze urge che torni qualcuno un po' più serio.
Abbiate pazienza, bimbe, prima sistemo gli affari esteri, poi torno e vi sollazzo io gli interni........


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1782 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho capito che per salvare ste povere ragazze urge che torni qualcuno un po' più serio.
> Abbiate pazienza, bimbe, prima sistemo gli affari esteri, poi torno e vi sollazzo io gli interni........


Aiuto!!! vai qui!!!!
http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/16801-per-tebe-e-il-suo-blog


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1783 ha detto:
			
		

> Aiuto!!! vai qui!!!!
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/16801-per-tebe-e-il-suo-blog



Troppa roba da leggere.
Vabbè, voi andate pure avanti con la grammatica, io vado a fare un po' di pratica.

Bye bye! Bonne soir, guten abend, こんばんは, 晚上好,


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1784 ha detto:
			
		

> Troppa roba da leggere.
> Vabbè, voi andate pure avanti con la grammatica, io vado a fare un po' di pratica.
> 
> Bye bye! Bonne soir, guten abend, こんばんは, 晚上好,


NOOOOOO non abbandonarci!!!! iange:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1757 ha detto:
			
		

> ....no! Veramente no! Voglio scrivere e scrivere e scrivere!!Tutto quello che mi succede!!!TUTTO!!!....Sommo...mi stai lanciando messaggi subliminali???Nooooooooooooooo tu non vuoi che io scriva più...Noooooooooo mi vuoi bannare il blog.....nooooooooooooooooooooooo


Non ti azzardare a fare una pausa ... già oggi sono in astinenza di "Managgia"


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1787 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ti azzardare a fare una pausa ... già oggi sono in astinenza di "Managgia"


_"....firmato: *Onan *il barbaro" _


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1788 ha detto:
			
		

> _"....firmato: *Onan *il barbaro" _


Mi sa che mi dovrò guardare il film ... mai visto perché lo ritenevo troppo banale. Si troverà ancora sui torrent?


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1787 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ti azzardare a fare una pausa ... già oggi sono in astinenza di "Managgia"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

